# The Division: PTS Talk



## Mylo (12. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

nach 3 Monaten habe ich mich mal wieder an das Spiel gewagt. 

Habe am Montag mir den PTS runtergeladen und das ganze mal ausprobiert. Habe auf 4 gestellt.

*Alleine in der Dark Zone:*

Absolut perfekt! Jetzt muss ich nicht 3 Magazin verballern um einen Gegner zu töten sondern 3/4. Da es auf einen schlag immer so viele Gegner sind finde ich es völlig ok wie sie balanciert sind.
Manchmal wunder ich mich aber über one shot kills.
Mir ist auch aufgefallen das die Gegner durch Autos Mauern usw. schießen.

Jetzt wagt man sich auch ans PVP ran. So muss ich mich nicht die ganze Zeit mit PVE beschäftigen ohne angst zu haben in ein PVP zu geraten.

*In einer Gruppe Dark Zone:*

Die KI sind machtlos und nur noch Nebensache man ist jetzt auf PVP fokussiert. Auch während man in einem PVP fight ist stören die KI nicht weil man sie schnell killen kann ohne dass man sich dabei ärgert das man von hinten von ihnen getötet wird.

*Alleine Underground:*

noch nicht probiert....

*In einer Gruppe Underground auf Herausfordernd:*

Die Gegner sind viel zu schwach. Man rennt in einer Gruppe durch den Underground. Also für Heroisch ist es wirklich viel zu leicht.
Man bekommt extrem viel Loot. Bei der Menge sollte Lager Boxen in den Missionen aufgestellt werden.
Nach 3x Heroisch mit 2 Phasen hatte ich eine extreme menge an Loot. Nach eine halben Stunde hin und her vergleichen, war ich fix und fertig und habe aufgehört zu spielen. 
Ich komme mit dem ganzen Loot-System nicht klar. Es ist einfach viel zu viel auf einmal. Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden welches ich nehmen soll. 

Hier mal ein Video vom meinem Spiel:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VNns8b4oSPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie ist Eure Erfahrung?


----------



## Shmendrick (17. Oktober 2016)

Spiel mal den neuen Patch da wurds wieder schwerer^^


----------



## Todesklinge (21. Dezember 2016)

Was ist überhaupt das PTS?


----------



## Cameopower (21. Dezember 2016)

Das muss der Public Test Server sein...

Den habe ich noch nicht getestet. Bin immer froh, wenn ich Zeit fürs normale spielen finde.


----------

